

Porn industry seeks federal bailout (not a joke) - transburgh
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2009/01/07/porn-industry-seeks-federal-bailout/

======
transburgh
"Hustler publisher Larry Flynt and Girls Gone Wild CEO Joe Francis said
Wednesday they will request that Congress allocate $5 billion for a bailout of
the adult entertainment industry."

Well...I dont even know what to say

------
pasbesoin
Everyone and their dog.

~~~
pasbesoin
After reading the article, it sounds like maybe Larry Flynt is making a
political statement. (Don't know about that "Gone Wild" guy.)

Larry made interesting waves when he offered... was it $1MM?, for information
confirming illicit sexual activity by members of Congress. If he can use his
pulpit to point out the pork barrel nature of the current bail out
distributions, more power to him.

